# Hi from Minnesota



## LE Cat (Jul 13, 2004)

Ok, so I finally realized this forum is addictive and had to join.  
My cat's name is Allie. She is a blue point Siamese, rescued from Last Hope. She came from a bad situation, so she is very shy with strangers. However, I am lucky that she loves me as much as I love her, because she is my life (not an exaggeration). She follows me around the house like a dog or sits on my shoulders. I am in college and am staying at home because it would be very stressful for her to move to an apartment. Since I can't have more cats, I foster care for orphaned kittens. I want to be a vet someday, and also love tropical fish and horses.


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Siamese... Mmmm... yummy!!! My kittens mom is a blue point Siamese, she's gorgeous! POST PICTURES OF ALLIE!!!! .... ooooops.. came on a bit strong there... hehehe... anyway:

*Welcome!!!!!!*


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome! Nice to see another member from Minnesota, there are a few of us.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum and its sweet of you to stay home b/c of your kitty, hope to see pictures soon


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, LE Cat ..looking foward to seeing Allie - she sounds so loving; I am happy you saved her life

(Petra I find your posts so funny - they always make me laugh - the ones meant to amuse, of course :lol: )


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

welcome!


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

ioana said:


> (Petra I find your posts so funny - they always make me laugh - the ones meant to amuse, of course :lol: )


Iona, I'm a simple person with a silly mind. I have a saying I live after and I do my best to live after it. It says: _If you see someone without a smile, give them yours_. I really like to make people smile, it might make their day just a tiny bit brighter. *hugs*


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

(Your "recipe" works perfectly, Petra --> *hugs back*)


----------



## microlite (May 25, 2004)

Hey LE Cat! A fellow Minnesotan...like Lori said, there's only a few of us out there!  Post pictures of your baby soon! I can't wait! Oh, and welcome!!!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome, Allie, from another Siamese mother! I have a seal point, Precious, and a blue point named Blueberry. He's a velcro kitty too, sticks to me like glue. (Hey, that rhymed!) You'll find some wonderful people here. And yes, this forum is definitely addictive, but is good for your health, puts a smile on your face!


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Welcome to the Cat Forum!

Peace,
Mike


----------



## malcolmsmom (Jun 18, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## LE Cat (Jul 13, 2004)

Thanks everyone for the lovely welcome!!! It already puts a smile on my face  . I tried to post a picture of Allie in the gallery, but I have to put it into a different format first. I will try again as soon as I figure out how to do that.


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

A warm welcome to the forum. Wishing you success in your endeavors of being a vet.


----------



## LE Cat (Jul 13, 2004)

I finally did it. Picture of Allie are now in the gallery! I've been trying for a week, so I'm very happy they are now there. Hope you like my baby!


----------

